# Bad reaction :[



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Poor little finn had a terrible reaction to his shots today 
We stopped at petsmart after the vets and i was looking at the petbeds and when i checked out he as shaking his ears and rubbing his eyes continually. Then when we got in the car he was crying and doing it. Fortunately i had the vets number in my mind and pulled off and called them. I drove back and he got a shot of cortisone and another shot. He gave him the one shot in his little leg vein and it took FOREVER! I feel so horrible..his eyes were all swelled and his muzzle. But his heart sounded good. He is looking about normal now thank GOD!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yikes...after that, I'm not sure I'd ever have him vaccinated again :-/


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I know :/ The doctor said for the next set he would give him the cortisone shot b4 hand?! Idk my mind was ablur, so scary!!! He has had a set before from the breeder but she never said nething to me about having a problem!?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The next reaction could be even more severe. He is obviously allergic to the vaccine or it's mix. I would NOT vaccinate him again. Have a titer drawn for parvo/distemper in about 3 weeks. It will likely show adequate immune response.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand how scared you must have been and how bad your baby must have felt and looked. I went through the exact same thing with my 1st chi Munchkin. It scared the daylights out of my hubby and I. I never saw my hubby drive so fast than he did when our dog started swelling, his skin turned red then went limp and then he passed out in our car on the way home from the shot. A normally 15 min ride too less than 5!!!! It was after his 1st Rabies shot. We were told to do the cortisone before the shot in the future. I opted for a rabies exemption certificate instead. Could never risk another reaction again!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely get a rabies exemption...sometimes they don't react to the 1st one but almost always, future vaccinations show worse and worse reactions. Like Tracy suggested, I'd shell out the $65 or whatever it costs for a titer, and not jeopardize the little fella's health. Chances are he is immune at this point so there is no reason to give another vaccination, ever, really, in his life.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

he had a dhp-parvo. no rabies.
Tracy I will tell them that. I want him protected but not at a risk!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How many weeks old exactly is he, Cheryl?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Will be 12 wks on the 25th (sat.) He weighed 2 lb 5 oz today


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He's old enough this shot should hopefully have covered him so fingers crossed it did -- I know it's more expensive, but I would DEFINITELY do a titer rather than vaccinate again, no matter what amount of pre-treating is done or done after lol. I am PARANOID and I pre-treat for 2 days before and 2 days after shots for all my crew w/ the max dosage of benedryl. And after the 1 year set of shots, I plan to titer and never vaccinate again but thats just me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He told me to give him 1 cc of benadryl every 8 hrs.
I'm with you i am PARANOID! Never had a prob with beebs though. Poor finny!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww CRAP!! STUPID VACCINATIONS!!!! As you may remember Mobie/Boo had bad reactions to a couple of his vacs. Before he went home I did opt to have his final puppy Distemper/Parvo combo vac & we had him premedicated with a Benadryl injection. He was obviously a bit "off" after the vac & I tried him with Benadryl afterwards but it wasn't nearly a bad of a reaction as the first two (I had vaccinated for parvo & distemper seperately--#1 parvo he had no reaction--#1 distemper he did & #2 parvo he did). I would NOT be able to get a Rabies exemption from the vet I took him too--I inquired about it. Grrr. I gave suggestions to his owner about future vacs but I'm still very nervous if a vet talks them into it. They do have natural products that actually counteract the reaction (benedryl basically just stops the side effects--not the reaction). Wish I knew that before doing vacs ourselves Good thing to have on hand. 

Anyway, I'm really sorry. I can so relate--it's SO very nerve wracking & hard seeing them so miserable.  I literally HATE vaccinating...!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww poor Finn!!!! I totally know where you're coming from with ninjas reactions vet kept talking me into it and would not give me an exemption letter I jut told them to take him off the list for yearly vaccine reminders he hasn't had any shots since December 2009 and he's 100% fine. Even with the benedryl he still reacted pretty bad good luck at whatever you decide my advice would be like the others and not get any more vaccines.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My Bu reacted very severely to rabies 3 yrs ago. So I opted to titer this time and he was well over what he needed to be. It cost us $135, but that's the same vet that said it would teeth cleaning would be $400. - $500, dpending on how many they had to pull. We've since switched vets.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Do these titer's need to be done every year to satisfy the state rabies requirement or can it be done only once?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Tanna said:


> Do these titer's need to be done every year to satisfy the state rabies requirement or can it be done only once?


I don't know that, and the vet wasn't clear. I will be interested in what others have to say. But regardless of what the law says, I cannot, and will not ever have the rabies vaccine given to him again.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The breeder called me yesterday and we talked about his reaction. She said he didn't have one to his first set of shots.
She said to give him the cortisone shot before the next set of puppy shots. She acted like she thought that would be fine. I think she has had a dog do that before and i believe she works at a vet office.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I have heard of dogs getting the b4 shot and being perfectly fine make sure you get a first thing appointment ninja reacted 6 hrs later and we ended up back at emergency and that was with the b4 shot he's also reacted as long as 2 weeeks later


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Cheryl, did he get the Leptovirus vaccine? Sorry Finn is having such a tough time


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

no!! the breeder asked me that too. It says DHP-parvo on receipt.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Poppy was fine on her first puppy shots, it was only the annual booster a year later when problems manifested. Still worried & unsure what to do when the next ones come up. My vet also said about giving her an anti histamine shot, but her reaction & illness lasted over 2 weeks, how does one anti histamine shot prevent all that??!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Cheryl, did he get the Leptovirus vaccine? Sorry Finn is having such a tough time





cherper said:


> no!! the breeder asked me that too. It says DHP-parvo on receipt.


good! I will never give that vaccine to my dogs! too dangerous for the little ones...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, Boo was fine with his first Parvo vac--no problems at all. Second was a no go. Each time they get a vac it puts their immune system in over drive so to speak so really...vacs every couple weeks is really hard on them & it makes sense if they didn't react to the first but did to each vaccine after.

Dealing with it myself...I'd probably complete his puppy vacs with the premedicating--but for me...I don't know if I'd subject him to the Rabies because pups have more reaction to that vac than the distemper/parvo vac.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yeah it probably isn't necessary for him to get the rabies really!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The reason the pups do NOT get a reaction to the first shot, is their immune system has not had the vaccine before. The 2nd vaccine, the immune system recognized the vaccine, and decided it was a 'foreign' material and should be fought off. Why this happens is really complicated. Some dogs have this problem, and for them the titers are really a life saver. As far as rabies is concerned in most states this is the law. I get the 3 year one (same vaccine, just different label) so at least they can go 3 years. Some dogs react to the combined vaccines, and not the rabies, and others just the rabies??? Who knows why? Must be the fluid that is used to mix the vaccines with? Good luck. Sue and the chi's


----------

